# Pico Mountain - Video Trip Report 12/21/2014



## SkiRay (Dec 24, 2014)

On solstice the Alba's decided to choose a home mountain for the season with that mountain being one of our favorites known as Pico Mountain.The snow this past weekend was needless to say amazing and it's only December. There were many runs that had un-tracked snow and the glades offered some nice powder stashes that was fluffy and light.

Pico is owned by the same owners of Kilington (also known as "The Beast" but, that is only thing similar between these two mountains. Pico is smaller in that it has less runs but, it's actually in fact bigger in true vertical (http://mountainvertical.com/best-skiing-in-new-england.php). This mountain has charm, incredible gladed and bump runs, and you can let your kids ski on their own without you worrying that much about their getting lost. Try that at Killington . 

The people and the staff at Pico are willing to help and always have a smile. The lift lines are small and we believe the skiing to be better than that of it's big brother. 

There is no fancy lift line, gourmet meals or glitzy personalities here but, to be honest, I can do without that and hang with skiers and boarders that are there for the outdoors, to make turns and take laps at a great place in the East. 

Give Pico a try. You might like it.


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 25, 2014)

looks like a great day. nice video.


----------



## SkiRay (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks Skiadikt..  Where are you skiing this weekend? We just do this for fun and in "No Way" are we pros.. I will admit, we are gettin better at editing. If you liked this one, you might want to check out our other trip report video for Plattekill. Did you see it.?


http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/134294-Catskill-Heaven-our-weekend-at-Plattekill


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice video. Just picked up a Pico ticket on Liftopia for Saturday


----------



## SkiRay (Dec 25, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Nice video. Just picked up a Pico ticket on Liftopia for Saturday



We will see you out there!  Maybe we can catch a few laps together!!!!


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 25, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Nice video. Just picked up a Pico ticket on Liftopia for Saturday



How much was it? It's lookin like I'll be going there instead of sugarbush with the mess that seems to be going on up there. I've got another 10 bucks off a liftopia ticket so I may as well use it for that


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 25, 2014)

rocks860 said:


> How much was it? It's lookin like I'll be going there instead of sugarbush with the mess that seems to be going on up there. I've got another 10 bucks off a liftopia ticket so I may as well use it for that



$50.99


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 25, 2014)

Not bad at all


----------



## catherine (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice.  I have K tickets that I think I'll use at Pico.  Looks like a better option for me and my son.


----------



## SkiRay (Feb 3, 2015)

catherine said:


> Nice.  I have K tickets that I think I'll use at Pico.  Looks like a better option for me and my son.



Oh it is. We lost our son for 45 minutes at Killington. Pico is so much easier to Navigate and plenty to ski, and just as hard terrain. We even discovered some non-marked trails! Knee deep this past weekend.  Look for us this weekend.


----------

